# Tipo conectores antena tv del 1965



## inspcteurclouseau (Mar 11, 2014)

buenas tardes a todos,
recién me presenté, estoy buscando informacion para conectar mi videoconsola atari, a un televisor de los años 60. pero tiene un tipo de conector de antena, del que desconozco su nombre, y no se donde encontrarlo.
 si alguien me pudiera ayudar a identificar el nombre de este tipo de conector, me facilitaría mucho la búsqueda.
ahí dejo unas fotos
muchas gracias!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 11, 2014)

Hola caro inspcteurclouseau , yo me recuerdo dese tipo de conección de antena en televisores Phillips , pero hace mucho años atraz y desafortunadamente no me recuedo de lo nobre del.
Bueno voi buscar eso por aca , !caso encontre te comunico!, en todo caso se no me equivoco la salida de RF del Atari es hecha en cable coaxial (75 Ohmios) , entonses ustedes tiene que agregar un Balun de modo a trasnformar los 75Ohmios desbalanceados en 300 Ohmios balanceados y conectar en la entrada de antena tu TV.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 11, 2014)

parese un conector para cable tipo cinta de  antena 300 ohms, pero no se su nombre







este es un adaptador de 300/75 ohms






lo mas facil es conectar  con el cable plano en cada termina, porque dudo que consigas ese conector...

adaptador original atari


----------



## inspcteurclouseau (Mar 11, 2014)

Muchas gracias Daniel Lopes!
Si, el atari lleva coaxial de antena, aver si le puedo conectar de alguna manera, a este tipo de conector de antena 
Saludos!!

Hola solaris!
Eso tiene buena pinta, un adaptador 300/75, y conectar directo?.....
Tomo nota!


----------



## akiles333 (Mar 11, 2014)

el cable que sale de los Atari 2600 originales en un RCA, puedes usar un Adaptador Coaxial tipo F a Hembra RCA, El número de parte RasioShack es el #278-276

espero haber contribuido

saludos


----------



## inspcteurclouseau (Mar 11, 2014)

Gracias akiles!
Estoy mirando estos conectores, pero hay muchos, miraré a ver si encuentro el exacto para mi televisor!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 11, 2014)

Hola inspcteurclouseau, aquí en españa hace años que no se encuentran esos conectores. Puede que alguna ferretería antigua tenga alguno por ahí perdido .

Quizás este boceto te ayude a buscarlos.
Eran muy típicos de los tv Philips y Thomson en blanco y negro.


----------



## inspcteurclouseau (Mar 12, 2014)

Buenos días pinchavalvulas,
Si, ese es el conector que lleva el televisor. Es un vanguard, y enciende, espero que sintonice también, pero hasta que no le encuentre un conector para la antena, pues no lo sabré.
Gracias por el boceto, mexserá útil en la búsqueda, seguro!!
Un saludo


----------



## juan47 (Mar 12, 2014)

Es un adaptador de impedancias de 300 a 75 ohm
Se utilizo muchísimo en los finales debe los 70 en España ya que fue cuando cambiaron de b/n a color  la mayoría de antenas eran de 300ohm 
Haciendo memoria el vajante de antena era un cable plano,como se muestra mas arriba, y se le ponía el adaptador de impedancias 
Este consistía en una cajita rectangular, que se abría por  el medio tirando hacia los lados, y en su interior solo llevaba
Un par de condensadores de lenteja y una bobina 
Esto que digo es para adaptar la impedancia de entrada 300ohm a la de salida que era de 75ohm
Realmente lo que necesitas es la caja cuadrada mostrada por solaris8 ya que esta efectúa la adaptación de impedancia de 
75ohm del atari a 300ohm del televisor


----------



## inspcteurclouseau (Mar 12, 2014)

Perfecto Juan,
Gracias por la info!!
Me voy haciendo una idea clara.
El tema sería:
Partiendo del atari:
Consola
Cable de antena
Adaptador de impedancias 300/75
Televisor vanguard
Ok
Pero como conecto el adaptador de impedancias a los conectores del tb? A cable pelado? Funcionara?


----------



## juan47 (Mar 12, 2014)

Preguntas por el conector de le televisión? Si es así con simples bananas del diámetro correspondiente



Preguntas por el tipo de conector al televisor? Si es así con simples bananas que sean del diámetro adecuado


----------



## inspcteurclouseau (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok Juan47
Pues sigo con la búsqueda!!!
Muchas gracias, y con paciencia seguro que lo logro conectar.
Un saludo!!


----------



## inspcteurclouseau (Mar 12, 2014)

Bueno,
He comprado dos conectores banana de 2mm que creo me servirán, y he comprado también este adaptador 300/75 para la antena
http://bit.ly/1fU3Zbp
Ahora me gustaría saber como conectar el cable de antena del atari, es el típico redondo con el conector enmedio, al adaptador. Parece que no encajaran....
Hay algún adaptador? Como se llama?
Gracias!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 12, 2014)

Hola caro inspcteurclouseau se no mucha molestia ? poderias usteds subir unas fotos dese conector que aclaras para que nosotros possamos ayudarte mejor?
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## analogico (Mar 12, 2014)

inspcteurclouseau dijo:


> Bueno,
> He comprado dos conectores banana de 2mm que creo me servirán, y he comprado también este adaptador 300/75 para la antena
> http://bit.ly/1fU3Zbp
> Ahora me gustaría saber como conectar el cable de antena del atari, es el típico redondo con el conector enmedio, al adaptador. Parece que no encajaran....
> ...



  fotos de todo
ese adaptador es para exterior supongo que funcionara


el adaptador el ldo plano de 300 al tv 
e lado 75 redondo atari

te falta cable coaxial y un conector redondo al atari
no recuerdo si eran tipoF o rca
el cable coaxial depende del conector


----------



## inspcteurclouseau (Mar 12, 2014)

Gracias!, en unos minutos le hago una foto al conector del atari!



Bueno, este es el conector del atari. Que adaptador necesitaría para conectarlo al adaptador de antena?
Gracias


----------



## analogico (Mar 12, 2014)

inspcteurclouseau dijo:


> Gracias!, en unos minutos le hago una foto al conector del atari!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tienes ese cable
ese es un rca

entoces  un adaptador de rca  a F 
donde dice tv input en tu caso es el balum


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 12, 2014)

OK ! , la foto arriba se trata de un conector tipo "RCA" macho , portanto usteds tiene que providenciar un cable coaxial de 75Ohmios ( RG059U) con un extremo armado con un conector tipo "RCA" henbra y en lo otro extremo un conector tipo "F" macho para enchufar en lo Balun.
Haora en tienpo : caro conpañero inspcteurclouseau , eres un honbre de gran suerte porque yo localize en mis cosas lo conector de antena tipo macho que pides para enchufar en tu TV "vintage" ( años 60 ). 
Ese conector estas nuevo sin uso , 0 KM y puedo te regalar con mucho gusto bastando que consulte en mi Perfil , mas precisamente en "acerca de mi" donde usteds puede sacar mi E-mail , envieme tu dirección precisa y correcta y yo te envio via correo lo conector como un regalo desde Brasil .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## inspcteurclouseau (Mar 12, 2014)

Buenas noches!
Muchas gracias!!
Voy perfilando el tema. Ya queda menos!!!
Daniel Lopes, muchísimas gracias por el ofrecimiento, muy feliz por ello, pero no puedo aceptarlo, vivo en España, y sería demasiado costoso el envío, no me importa esperar, pero no le quiero molestar con preocupaciones!
Se agradece enormemente el gesto que ha tenido conmigo!! Un placer.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 12, 2014)

Bueno , como un NO en las manos usteds ja tiene portanto se quieres tentear algo basta contactarme y despues te conto lo que se passo.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2014)

Y digo yo , los sintonizadores no eran de 75 Ohms y tenían un adaptador de 300 para salida de cable plano ? . . . ¿ estaríamos adaptando y volviendo a adaptar ?

Me gustaría una foto de dentro del televisor


----------



## elgriego (Mar 12, 2014)

No sera Chasis vivo ese,tv??? Lo ideal ,Como Bien Expresa el colega Dosmetros,es poder  ver el interior de ese tv.



Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 12, 2014)

!Hola a todos !, ao menos  los receptores Phillips desa epoca enpleavan dos capacitores ceramicos tipo disco de 1nF X 1 o 2 KV de ayslamento en serie con la  entrada de antena ( 300 Ohmios) asi garantizando un bueno ayslamento para 60Hz .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## inspcteurclouseau (Mar 13, 2014)

Buenos días!
Esta tarde noche desmonto la tapa, y le hago un par de fotos de su interior y por la noche las subo para que me aconsejéis.
Ok Daniel Lopes!
Luego te mando un mensaje para ver ese adaptador. Saludos!!


----------



## analogico (Mar 13, 2014)

a todo esto ya  buscaste en el comercio
la pieza clonica 
y los clones los siguen vendiendo 
tiene un balun interno es llegar y conectar 


el sintonizador de televisor  trabaja con voltajes peligrosos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 13, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> a todo esto ya  buscaste en el comercio
> la pieza clonica Ver el archivo adjunto 106889
> y los clones los siguen vendiendo
> tiene un balun interno es llegar y conectar
> ...



En realidad los sintonizadores de tv NO andan com tensiones peligrosas , lo que se passa es que antigamente lo chassis eran "vivos" o sea tienen conección galvanica con la Red.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## inspcteurclouseau (Mar 13, 2014)

Hola analógico!
Tengo un adaptador de ese estilo, lo que no imagine, es que fuera un convertidor. Bueno, es parecido, no es exactamente igual, pero puedo probar con el!, claro!


----------



## analogico (Mar 13, 2014)

no lo mencione pero tuve un atari


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2014)

en esa época yo no tenia ni tv , pero un amigo rico si tenia y jugábamos ,cuando me invitaba a tomar la leche.
también tenia escalectric ¡¡¡
y su tv era a color hee , nada de blanco y negro


----------



## sergiot (Mar 14, 2014)

Jajaja, muy bueno rey!!

Me parece a mi, o se está haciendo medio largo el tema, lo del interior del sinto es verdad, son 75 y traen un baloon para adaptar a 300, pero se pueden imaginar que si al usuario se le complica conector 2 cables, no le podemos decir que desarme el tv, saque el sinto y le destripe el baloon.

La ficha del Atari no es rca, es un pin grueso, si fuese rca el pin central estaría mas afuera y un poco mas de diámetro.

Con que le pongas los alambres metidos en los agujeros del conector del tv te tiene que funcionar, a lo sumo con un poco de lluvia, pero antes de perder mas tiempo y plata en conectores y adaptadores hace esa prueba para ver si el tv funciona.


----------



## inspcteurclouseau (Mar 14, 2014)

Hola a todos!!
Si, sergiot!, tienes razón..... Si con enchufar los conectores, me las veo negras, imaginaos que empiece a desmontar tornillos.... Es que soy un desastre en todo tipo de bricolajes 
Ayer probé con unos cables y un separador de uhf, pero no encontré nada en pantalla. Podría ser que me faltase el adaptador de 75 a 300?
Si lo veo muy complicado, al final cogere una tele más modernilla, y a correr....
Muchos tenskius!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2014)

Hola a todos , no devemos orbirdar que lo Atari anda en lo canal 3 o 4 VHF bajo.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 14, 2014)

Si si, ojo que tenes que conectarlo donde dice VHF y no en donde dice UHF, poner en canal 2 y empezá a subir, cuando veas "algo" que pueda ser imagen es que estás cerca.


----------



## inspcteurclouseau (Mar 14, 2014)

Pregunta:
Si lo conecto sin adaptador de 300 a 75, vería algo en pantalla?
Aunque fuera muy borroso con nieve, o lluvia?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2014)

inspcteurclouseau dijo:


> Pregunta:
> Si lo conecto sin adaptador de 300 a 75, vería algo en pantalla?
> Aunque fuera muy borroso con nieve, o lluvia?


Quízaz esteja sintonizado o conectado en una entrada equivocada portanto recomendo que conecte (mismo que en inproviso) en la entrada VHF y busque algo en lo canal 3 o 4 en VHF. Si la TV y lo videogame anda a contento seguramente hay que tener imagens del juego en la pantalha del TV.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## analogico (Mar 14, 2014)

inspcteurclouseau dijo:


> Pregunta:
> Si lo conecto sin adaptador de 300 a 75, vería algo en pantalla?
> Aunque fuera muy borroso con nieve, o lluvia?





como lo mencione tuve un atari pero con un tv mas moderno con entrda de 75Ω

y la caja  tenia un balun inerno y usaba otro balun 
osea hacia  75->300-->300->75 y fucionaba bien

asi que creo que antes de hacer  mas experimentos  pruebalo en un tv mas moderno
y prueba el continuidad del cable

yo lo tenia asi


----------



## inspcteurclouseau (Mar 14, 2014)

Hola de nuevo.
Si!, la consola funciona correctamente, está comprobado, entonces pruebo a conectar directo por VHF, aver si consigo encontrar la señal por las freq 3-4
Perfect!!


----------



## inspcteurclouseau (Mar 14, 2014)

Bueno, ya he conseguido encontrar el canal 
Esta conectado directo, y se ve en bastantes buenas condiciones, pero todavía podría mejorar bastante más.
Espero que cuando me llegue el adaptador del amigo Daniel Lopes, que muy amablemente me ha regalado, acabe de afinar la imagen.
Venga, un par de fotos de muestra del resultado!!

Buenas noches!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2014)

inspcteurclouseau dijo:


> Bueno, ya he conseguido encontrar el canal
> Esta conectado directo, y se ve en bastantes buenas condiciones, pero todavía podría mejorar bastante más.
> Espero que cuando me llegue el adaptador del amigo Daniel Lopes, que muy amablemente me ha regalado, acabe de afinar la imagen.
> Venga, un par de fotos de muestra del resultado!!Ver el archivo adjunto 106930
> ...



Por las fotos arriba pudemos averiguar  que el conpañero inspcteurclouseau es un verdadero afficionado de equipos "vintage" 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 14, 2014)

Hola inspcteurclouseau, Sere curioso ,cual version de clouseau es Ud Version peter sellers,o  steve Martin .

 Me Alegra ,que hallas llegado a buen termino con la conexion,y felicitaciones por la coleccion.

Pd Quiero el invasores del espacio ,para mi pieza..


Saludos.


----------



## juan47 (Mar 16, 2014)

Lo has puesto directo del atari al televisor y no se ve con niebla?
El-rey-julien es muy joven y muy sabio,(con todo mi respeto) aunque todas las monarquías tienen sus problemas
Antiguamente los televisores en b/n los sintonizadores eran a válvulas tanto los amplificadores de señal como los osciladores locales no llevaban varicap
También llevaban dos tambores de sintonia , uno para la UHF y otro para VHF, eran parecidos a los selectores de programa de la lavadora , llevaban placas rotatorias que incorporaban bobinas y condensadores para sintonizar el canal


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2014)

Juan 47 , marcaste el *no cerrar sesion* al registrarte ?


----------



## juan47 (Mar 16, 2014)

Dosmetros
No maque esa casilla, ahora si la he marcado
Anteriormente no efectuaba esa operación habéis hecho cambios?
Por favor borra este post pues no corresponde al tema


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2014)

Esa casilla está ahí desde los principios del mundo 

*OJO si estás en máquina ajena acordate de cerrar sesión !* 

Ahora en un rato limpiamos


----------

